# Complete MY 2012 BMW Pricing Available Here Now!



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*New and Improved Ordering and Pricing Guide Format*

Going back as far as I can remember with BMW, Vehicle Ordering Guides and Pricing Sheets have always been two complete and very different sets of documents and information, requiring a virtual encyclopedia of options and packages to accompany the pricing .pdfs that everyone studies when they begin fantasizing about ordering their new Bimmers. The pricing .pdfs always included an abstract description of packages, but no expanation of options, or of option exclusions/restrictions.

Well, it is as if someone has been listening to the BMW CA's prayers.

A recently accounced new "Ordering and Pricing Guide" is said to merge the old school "Vehicle Order Guide" with the "Price Sheets" yielding one simple and easy-to-use document, a change that will surely make the ordering experience better for all vested parties, as well as reduce concomitant confusion and ordering errors...

Nice work BMW.

:thumbup:

Anyway, for now, we'll create some custom sheets for use here...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*MY 2012 Pricing - E92 3 Series*

It's takes a long time to format and prepare these properly, here's a start...










.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*MY 2012 Pricing - E92 3 Series E82 / E88*

I apologize for the branding, but I put a lot of time into preparing these for use here, and I hope it's not a problem...

:angel:

I just realized I screwed up; I should have started with the 1 Series...

uch:

I present to you the official* MY 2012 One Series Pricing*...



















.


----------



## BravoMikeWiskey (May 28, 2007)

You took the time to write your OP so I took the time to read it and finding no useful info, I thought the post was lame. I still do. That is my opinion with respect to the original post, not the author. Can hardly imagine that 1) 17 year career car guy with 8 years of schooling and a Masters degree in family therapy has such delicate disposition and 2) would not be able to tell the difference between the two.


I see the kitchen is now open; keep it up, your effort is appreciated.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*MY 2012 Pricing - 3 Series Convertibles*



BravoMikeWiskey said:


> you took the time to write your post so I took the time to read it and finding no useful info, I thought the post was lame. I still do, but now that you've attached 'useful info' it is no longer lame, on the contrary it deserves credit for your efforts. But my original opinion was with regard to the post, not the author. Can hardly imagine that 1) 17 year career car guy with 8 years of schooling and a Masters degree has such delicate disposition and 2) is not able to tell the difference between the two.


I can certainly generate a couple of solid hypotheses as to why an anonymous, passive-aggressive web-surfer might disrespect/insult someone who has dedicated a huge chunk of their life to supporting the BMW-loving community... An insult is an insult. There is no need to differentiate it from anything...

Anyway, here is the retail pricing for the *3 Series Convertibles* for those who have been waiting for this information.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*MY 2012 Pricing - M3 Coupe & Convertible*

Last one for tonight gang, too much computer is bad for my back... :-/










.


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

No bite feeding hand. Thanks for the info, do 3 sedans next!

And branding them makes sense, no need to apologize for that. Those who do the work should get the credit.


----------



## ///M Rakete (Apr 1, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> Last one for tonight gang, too much computer is bad for my back... :-/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is upholstery "ZA"?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Individual interior.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Update*



JustinTJ said:


> No bite feeding hand. Thanks for the info, do 3 sedans next!
> 
> And branding them makes sense, no need to apologize for that. Those who do the work should get the credit.


I would have done 3 Series sedans first since they are the highest volume carline, however, that info has not been uploaded to CenterNet yet...

I will try to put more together, but I would like everyone to know that I am 3 weeks away from lunbar fusion spinal surgery, and sitting at my computer desk is virtual death for me at this point. Even with medication, pain level hovering 9/10, so please understand if I don't get to it right away. That plus I leave for Bimmerfest East on Marlyland in just over a day, so my time is really crunched. *THANK YOU FOR UNDERSTANDING*...

It might seem "Lame" to a few, but it is my unfortunate reality at this time...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Complete MY 2012 X5 Pricing Available Now!*

I am trying to come up with something a little more aesthetically pleasing. There are still many sheets to process. PLEASE be patient.

*X5 Models (Inline-6)*


----------



## tonmonde (Oct 20, 2005)

thank you for these, especially 1 and M3s!!!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Complete MY 2012 X5 V8 Pricing Available Now!*


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> I would have done 3 Series sedans first since they are the highest volume carline, however, that info has not been uploaded to CenterNet yet...


And since the E90s are going out of production, I think 3er sedans will be MY2011 and it will be quite a while until the F30 info is available.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Complete MY 2012 Z4 Pricing Available Now!*



LMC said:


> And since the E90s are going out of production, I think 3er sedans will be MY2011 and it will be quite a while until the F30 info is available.


You are very right! There may be some build-out adjustment, though in the meantime...

*Complete MY 2012 Z4 Pricing*


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Complete MY 2012 5 Series Pricing Available Now!*

*COMPLETE F10 PRICING*



















I am taking the rest of the day off with my family. PLEASE, if there is any particular carline (or SAV) pricing that I have not posted yet, identify the priority here.

Mahalo,
Jon


----------



## 1STBimmer (Sep 22, 2003)

*Don't forget the black sheep of the family...*

Jon,

Do you happen to have the pricing for the GTs?

TIA.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

An extremely non-lame thread! :thumbup:

Thanks, Jon!

The M3 cabrio Individual compopsition package seems to me to be a steal given what I've seen of the price for Individual options in recent years! :thumbup:


----------



## GingerJay (Jul 31, 2011)

Do you have the pricing for the X3's? Thanks for all the other pricing! Awesome of you for doing this.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Thanks Jon
This info has been missing from the 'fest and it was missed by many. it is one of the many things that makes this a fantastic site. Thanks again. N4S


----------

